# Quail Eggs



## Kattscrowd

I am blessed with some little quail that are laying their little hearts out :woohoo: so I'm overrun with quail eggs. I've got some in the incubator, as soon as they hatch I'll start saving up again to hatch some more, but until then, I'm slightly overrun by these adorable little speckled eggs that are hard as heck to break open and I don't have a clue how the folks on the cooking shows keep them intact while cooking.. they're tiny!!!
Anyone have any good recipes for them? I'm going to wander over to the general foods board and see if I can figure out how to dehydrate some of these little guys.. But then what?? How does one deal with dehydrated eggs? 
Love my little quail, but gotta figure out how to make them work on the homestead.. they're giving me all they got, I just need to use it 
TIA
Katt in the wilds of western AR


----------



## swjohnsey

I've seen pickled quail eggs. Do some research on pickled eggs in general and then try it out on quail eggs.


----------



## Caribou

I understand that Japanese restaurants will pay dearly for these beauties. I believe five of your quail eggs replace one chicken egg in a recipe. Here is an interesting article.

http://www.survivalblog.com/cgi-bin/mt5/mt-search.cgi?search=raising+quail&IncludeBlogs=2&limit=20


----------



## Magus

I have a recipe for ANY egg but duck[for some reason tastes bitter]

3/4ths gallon of brown vinegar
1/2 tbsp rosemary
1 tbsp black pepper.
5 cloves.
a dash of dill seed.
1 finely diced red onion.
4 finely diced red jalapeno peppers.
1 carrot quartered to be added with the boiled eggs.
dash of red pepper.
1 clove of diced garlic.
1 tbsp sea salt or pickling salt.
1 tbsp sugar.
bring to a low boil for ten minutes and add the shelled boiled eggs, bring to a full boil 5 minutes 
and pour into a gallon pickle jug.seal and let cool.refrigerate at least two weeks before testing.

P.S
You can use the same mix on raw turnips.its the only way I'll eat them!


----------



## kyredneck

Katts, what kind of quail do you have?


----------



## Kattscrowd

We have courtenix (sp?) quail and my oh my do these little guys lay  I'm so proud of them. For the amount I have they outlay my chickens. As soon as I have incubator room I'm going to hatch some more out. 
That pickled egg recipe sounds delish! I'm going to boil up the eggs I have tonight and pick up the few things I need to make that tomorrow, if my guys don't eat all of the hard-boiled eggs. They want some deviled eggs out of the bunch, that's going to be a trick


----------



## kyredneck

Kattscrowd said:


> We have courtenix (sp?) quail and my oh my do these little guys lay  I'm so proud of them. For the amount I have they outlay my chickens. As soon as I have incubator room I'm going to hatch some more out.
> That pickled egg recipe sounds delish! I'm going to boil up the eggs I have tonight and pick up the few things I need to make that tomorrow, if my guys don't eat all of the hard-boiled eggs. They want some *deviled eggs *out of the bunch, that's going to be a trick


With eggs that small it'd be much easier to make Deviled Egg Salad than straight up deviled eggs. Mmm mm love that egg salad.

I seriously considered getting into raising those courtenix quail many years ago mostly just for the eggs. I thought they might could be a sustainable product around here, but I never did do it.

What do you feed them?


----------

